# Newbie ? about new P-01



## curt61 (May 4, 2007)

Hi All,
Haven't yet shot my new 9mm. I was getting it ready for the range tomorrow and noticed that the slide was hard to pull. I checked a Ruger 45 auto also new and it was much easier. My Hammer spring is also quite strong. 
Is this standard on a new CZ? If not what can I do to to ease the strain ?
I really like ever thing about this gun except this and if it shoots and feeds right I will probably just live with it.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get the owners manual out and take it apart and pay attention how everything comes apart and fits. Clean it good and lube it and put it back together. Go to the range and see how it does. It will loosen up with use.

Best, Baldy.


----------

